# Tintagel castle



## Smalla (Jun 5, 2019)

Looking for shipmate Rodger mayor last heard of working on the patrol boats as fish sheriff I think


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Smalla said:


> Looking for shipmate Rodger mayor last heard of working on the patrol boats as fish sheriff I think


was the tintagell castle the humber paddle steamer ferry in its day? and does she now lie on the Thames?


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Smalla said:


> Looking for shipmate Rodger mayor last heard of working on the patrol boats as fish sheriff I think


was the tintagell castle the humber paddle steamer ferry in its day? and does she now lie on the Thames?
AM i thinking of the tatersell castle? on the Humber/new holland -Hull ferry?
It is the fish sheriff that drew me to the ports of the Humber,


----------

